# Headset L und R nur auf L umschalten



## hubbl (5. Juni 2009)

Hu Leute,

mein Headset hats im Moment dahin gerafft, es funktioniert nur noch die linke Seite. Bis ich mir n neues zugelegt habe möchte ich wenigstens das auf der einen Seite die ich noch habe beide Soundsignale habe.
In den Soundeinstellungen gibt es diesen Regler um die einzelnen Kanäle verschieden zu gewichten, mit dem klappt das aber nicht.
Kennt jmd software oder einen Windows / Soundkarten Trick um das Problem zu lösen?
Im Anhang befindet sich n Screenshot vom Treiber.
OS ist WinXP.

Gruß 
Dennis


----------



## PC Heini (5. Juni 2009)

Grüss Dich

Schau mal in der Systemsteuerung unter Sounds & Audiogeräte, bei den Lautsprechereinstellungen unter erweitert. Da gibts ne Option " Lautsprechersetup ". Öffne das mal und schau dann bei Laptop Monolautsprecher. Das klickste mal an und schau was passiert.
Dies mal meine erste Idee.


----------



## hubbl (5. Juni 2009)

Hu PC Heini,
danke für die Antwort, aber die Umstellung auf Laptop Monolautsprecher brachte keinen Erfolgt.


----------



## bokay (5. Juni 2009)

Wenn du auf das kleine Lautsprechersymbol in der Taskleiste doppelt klickst, dann öffnet sich der Windows eigene Mixer.

Dort kannst du dein Summensignal nach links "pannen".
Dann müsstest du eigentlich alles links hören.


----------



## sight011 (6. Juni 2009)

@  bokay - ist es balance oder pan =?


----------



## bokay (6. Juni 2009)

Na streng genommen "balance" (Es liegt ja ein 2 kanaliger Stream vor). Aber "balancier" mal ganz nach rechts...?  

Wobei ich nicht weiß ob diese Ausdrucksweise wirklich offiziell ist. Bzw. deren differenzierung...


----------



## bokay (6. Juni 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unterschied istja prinzipiell für, die die es nicht wissen Balance muted den einen Kanal wo man nicht hindreht  mal ganz salop gesagt
> 
> und pan dreht das Signal dahin wo man es hören will sprich esist die Positionierung eines Instruments oder eines Audio-(Mono)Kanals im Stere-Dreieck



WAS?

Mute? Der unterschied zwischen einem Panorama und einem Balance Potentiometer ist: Panorama regelt das Verhältnis eines Kanales (also Mono) auf 2 (Stereo). Balance regelt das Verhältnis von zwei Kanälen auf 2 (Stereo). Ein Balance Poti sind quasi 2 ineinaderlaufende Panorama Spindeltrimmer.

Nach deiner Erklärung machen beide das selbe. Es ist ja bei beiden auf der jeweiligen Seite nichts zu hören!

Nochmal: Panorama, verteilt ein Monsignal im Stereosignal, Balance, quasi, ein Stereosignal.


----------



## sight011 (7. Juni 2009)

Bevor sich jemand was falsches aneignet habe ich meinen Beitrag gelöscht - Bokay du hast natürlich recht - muss ich leider zugeben


----------



## sight011 (8. Juni 2009)

Ich bin jetzt doch der Meinung das meine Antwort richtig ist!  Bokay hast du irgendwo ein Nachweis für denie Antwort?

 mfg A.


----------



## bokay (8. Juni 2009)

Balance hat zwei Eingänge, Panorama einen. Beide haben jeweils zwei Ausgänge. "Beweise" liefert dir google ohne Ende.


----------

